# Tile Design Question - Borders and Multiroom



## Jason (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm installing tile in a home that will go from the garage entrance, through a small hallway, half-bath, kitchen, and den. The space is kind of a L or U shape. I'm planning on using a diamond shape plan using 12" tile and having a border of 6" matching stone squared around the rooms. I've found some decorative stone lays at 4 1/2" I was thinking of using between the hallway and bathroom (and any other space that is a transition from stone to stone.

My question is; Would you recommend bordering off each transition with the 6" matching stone? Basically I would have to add borders to the end of the hallway, between the transition space and kitchen, and transition space the the dinning room.

What kind of rules do you apply to doing borders in multi-room projects?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I have no rules, only guidelines of common sense and what will end up looking pleasing to the eye.

Personally I don't like decorative anything in threshold transitions, I wouldn't at this point put anything there other than the same products used through out.

For me there is one consideration that would dictate a "threshold" or not breaking the perimeter border. If any of the rooms themselves were going to be either patterned differently or installed with a different color or even different stone material, then I would run the material making up the border across the threshold of those doorways. If the other rooms are just going to be a continuation of the diamond pattern use through out then I would have no thresholds and run the border around all the perimeters and let the diamond pattern flow through the doorways and into those rooms.

Unless the hallways are overly wide I wouldn't use a 6" border, 4" wide would look more pleasing to my eye.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I'm with Mike on this one: let it flow.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

> I have no rules, only guidelines of common sense and what will end up looking pleasing to the eye.


Mike, very profound:notworthy 
Mind if I use this for my new "company slogan":001_huh:


----------

